# How much do you girls pull?



## allymeagan (Mar 2, 2007)

I currently have 40# limbs on my bow, and I bought the 50# limbs to switch to after hunting season. But I'm looking for a new bow, and would like to get a 60#, just so I can step it up. Does anyone else pull that, or more?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Right now I am pulling 60#. I would like to get 65-70 pound limbs...........love that I can pull this much with my New Breed!!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang Dee you hoss you go girl LOL.....I currently am pulling 48lbs during hunting season. I tend to get a little cold and stiff in the tree. I have 50 to 60 lbs limbs on my new Hoyt so will be turning it up after season. I plan on doing lots of 3 D shoots this spring to work my poundage up. The dealer who set my bow up said it would be fine to keep it a bit below till I worked back into shooting. I let my shoot arm go a bit soft last year. I didn't care for my old bow and just lost interest. I am renewed now though.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

52.5# RH Martin Leopard 50# (soft cam) - old bow is now my backup bow. Switched to LH because LED.

47.5# LH Mathews Jewel 55# (hard cam) - In July, I made it to 50# but my shoulders complained so I backed it down. Now, I am working up using quarter turns (approx 0.625 lb each quarter turn) to give my shoulders more time to adjust to the increments. I hope to be at 55# by June 2013.

Does anyone reduce their DW slightly when they go out hunting? The 20s temps make it a little harder to pull the bow straight back even if I warm up before hunting. I have considered reducing the DW by half turn (1.25 lbs) for hunting.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I've just been shooting alot the last year and have been able to get my poundage up. Plus the New Breed I am shooting is one of the smoothest drawing bows I've ever shot.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy cow ladies!!! Feeling a bit wimpish lol!!!! Right now I am at 43 lbs but the husband is skittish about me turning up the poundage too much and has already said he isn't sure he would let me shoot over 50lbs. He is concerned that it would wreck my shoulder.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

You know your bodies limits better than anyone else - if you feel comfortable pulling more, pull more. If it's uncomforable, turn it back down.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Early congrats on a new bow! Shopping for a new one is always fun. I went through the same trying to decide a few months ago when I bought my Jewel. I could pull 60# but decided to go with 45-55# limbs because at 60# i would turn it down a pound or two
while hunting anyway. So 55# is good for me, but you should listen to "your" body.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

z28melissa said:


> You know your bodies limits better than anyone else - if you feel comfortable pulling more, pull more. If it's uncomforable, turn it back down.


I agree....I know my limits that's for sure. It's just my Vicxen has such a smooth draw it feels like pulling back nothing now that I've shot it for awhile. Finding that thing still on the rack new a couple of weeks ago was a true blessing. It has made the world of difference in my shooting.


----------



## b00ts (Sep 21, 2010)

I shoot an Elite Hunter 50#...I think it's really 53#...but it feels like I pull 20!


----------



## allymeagan (Mar 2, 2007)

That's awesome, thanks! I'm hoping to try out a few when I can get to a real pro shop. We don't have much in our neck of the woods, lol.


----------



## McCallie (Oct 7, 2012)

Wait- I have a little Bear compound, and I am pulling 40# (Lots of you ladies helped me before, thanks!), but can the bow itself make that big of a difference? I have always been rather strong, back in high school I benched my body weight. But when I bumped the bow to 45# I about died. So how much difference can a good bow make?


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

McCallie said:


> Wait- I have a little Bear compound, and I am pulling 40# (Lots of you ladies helped me before, thanks!), but can the bow itself make that big of a difference? I have always been rather strong, back in high school I benched my body weight. But when I bumped the bow to 45# I about died. So how much difference can a good bow make?


I saw a huge difference between my old bow (soft cam) and new bow (hard cam). I have had shoulder soreness with my Jewel in both shoulders while I never experienced shoulder pain with my Martin Leopard. In January while trying out bows, I also saw a difference between the harshness of each bow. Look at the cams. The Leopard is more of a circle shape than the Jewel's cam. The Leopard is easier to pull.

I am not sure on this one, but perhaps an out of timing bow may be harder to pull. If you think your bow has become so much harder to pull even with gradually working up the DW, perhaps you should have a shop check it out.

I started at 43# with my Jewel and initially could do full turns (2.5#), then I had to do half turns (1.25#) and now I have to do quarter turns. The higher I went up in DW, the smaller the increments I could make. If I tried to make larger turns, my form when pulling the bow would fall apart.

A rule of thumb that I have been told by runners is that muscle takes 6-8 weeks to develop. This guideline will vary for each individual. This summer, I stopped increasing my DW 6 weeks before opening day and stayed at that DW until the season was over. You may have to stay at one DW longer than you like, but giving your muscles time to adjust to the new DW will help with the next DW increment. As I get older, more patience with my body's muscles is in order. Smaller steps up will get you there. 

You probably already know that muscles grow when you rest, not when you workout. That is why I do not shoot everyday. Also, my joints like the rest days.

Drink lots of water and eat correctly for muscle building. I know we aren't body builders but you are building muscle as you increase DW. In the past, I was terrible at getting just the minimum protein. I was doing races and a friend added up my daily protein to show me that I did not have enough even for a normal sit on the couch and do nothing person. It was an eye opener for me.

If you aren't eating the right stuff to build muscle, it will be harder.


----------



## allymeagan (Mar 2, 2007)

^excellent post, I agree! A lot of people don't get the protein they need to build muscle.

I'm feeling very comfortable pulling 40#, but I'm waiting until after hunting season to switch to the heavier limbs. In the meantime, though, I'm doing weights to help build some muscle in preparation; I have a bad shoulder, but as long as I keep it active, I don't have any trouble with it.


----------



## msrebel78 (Apr 13, 2012)

I pull 55#


----------



## SynrG (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm pulling 55.5# on my Diamond Razor Edge. I could draw 57# but it was a struggle and, for hunting, I didn't want to have to make that much effort while sitting in a stand. So I asked the shop to back it off 1/2 turn. It's still not "easy" to pull, but the more often I shoot, the easier it gets.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

MN Huntress said:


> Holy cow ladies!!! Feeling a bit wimpish lol!!!! Right now I am at 43 lbs but the husband is skittish about me turning up the poundage too much and has already said he isn't sure he would let me shoot over 50lbs. He is concerned that it would wreck my shoulder.


Me too lol! Actually I don't see a need to shoot over 50lbs. Even for hunting unless shooting giant game. I can pull at least 60lbs but right now I am shooting my target bow at 41lbs and my hunting bow is at 48lbs. This is because I shoot ALOT and want to be able to shoot for hours without hurting myself or getting too tired.


----------



## allymeagan (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd like to go for moose and/or bear next year, so I need 50# minimum. I'd like to practice at a bit more than that though, and then turn it down for hunting.


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine is at 43# & I pull that very easily & can shoot all day. I've pulled more on a consistent basis & used to shoot an old hand-me down PSE at 60#. It wasn't hard, but I wouldn't want to shoot it regularly again. I plan on upping my Z7X in the spring.


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine is at 46# (Carbon Element RKT). Hunted at 45.5# and popped it up a bit after I was done hunting. Planning on upping it 1/2 turn every couple weeks or so during the winter. In January, I'll be getting a new string and will have the poundage checked. I am considering going to 50# for 3D. In our area, we have so much dense brush, 20 yard shots or less are more likely and 46-50# is more than enough to take out an elk or deer under these conditions. Even during my rifle hunts, my deer were shot 20 yards or less (and I was dressed up as a pumpkin (aka hunter orange)).


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> Me too lol! Actually I don't see a need to shoot over 50lbs. Even for hunting unless shooting giant game. I can pull at least 60lbs but right now I am shooting my target bow at 41lbs and my hunting bow is at 48lbs. This is because I shoot ALOT and want to be able to shoot for hours without hurting myself or getting too tired.


How's this for giant game? 










I shoot 50lbs and that was plenty to knock this 2000lb eland down. My bow has 55lb limbs that I wouldn't mind working up to, but right now I just can't practice enough to warrant it. Right now with minimal practice I have no problems drawing 50lbs in cold weather.


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Could probably shoot more, but due to shoulder issues I believe stems back to a couple bows ago, I am comfortably pulling 45lbs with my Jewel. It is a 45lb bow so I am shooting at peak efficiency.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

tsaxybabe that is awesome.....I love seeing pictures like that you have given alot of people out there ease of mind worrying about taking down a deer at 50lbs....


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Guess I'm with the whimpy crowd. LOL! I'm pulling 45# but it's worked great for me so far. Scored on a very nice buck, a doe and a turkey.  Working on increasing my poundage but I'm good for now.


----------



## johnstde (May 24, 2012)

Started out with 40 on hunting bow, am up to around 45 now. Started out 52 on target bow, my coach turned it down to 48, but I just turned it back up, sorta, by increasing the draw length,,, I found I can build the muscles to pull the bow back more easily than the muscles in the bow arm. Not sure of the dynamics of it, but coach said with shorter draw length, I'm holding more weight with bow arm. I surely believe it because I couldn't get rid of the ache in that arm. Hoping going back to longer draw length/higher pull will solve that problem.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1835215

The thread was called: "I agree with Uncle Ted on this" . I enjoyed watching that video. I don't hunt with a compound due to a back injury, so I can't really say much on the subject. I wish there were a way I could pull back a legal weight. Between the injury and my age, I doubt a compound would ever be in the cards for me.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I pull from 36 to 45 pounds, depending on which bow, if I'm hunting it shooting 3D. With the technology in the newer bows, especially like the New Breed line of bows, there is no need to. Why risk a shoulder injury or a ruptured disk?


----------



## pugmommie (Aug 28, 2011)

JAG said:


> With the technology in the newer bows, especially like the New Breed line of bows, there is no need to. Why risk a shoulder injury or a ruptured disk?


I am not familar with the New Breed bows. Can you explain the technology in the New Breed?


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

55#


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife shot 50# for years but now shoot 40# because she finally blew her shoulder out. I dont agree with the assumption that you know your own body (as to weight) because while you can comfortably shoot a certain weight, you dont know what that weight is doing to your body until enough time has passed.
I used to shoot 100# longbows and did for a long time, then my shoulder gave out.

There are endless threads speaking to this fact and I wouldn't get hung up on shooting a heavy bow in light of this fact. IMO... better to shoot light forever then shoot heavy for awhile. The Eland post above shows proof positive that a heavy bow isnt needed for hunting success.

JMO


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I have been shooting for years and never been over 48#. I have shot deer including a very nice buck. I also reach the speed limit in the Women's Open class at ASA. You have to look at equipment, not just poundage to see the whole picture. Arrow weight and draw length are really important as well. Someone higher poundage with a short draw length and someone with low draw weight and longer draw length might shoot the same speed. Draw weight in the long run isn't as important as getting comfortable with shooting and getting your set up tuned.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I pull 48# on my Equalizer. I don't constantly shoot during the "off season" of 3D because I tend to overthink my form and everything and I'll mentally fall apart. I do better by just picking it and shooting. That being said, I'm looking for an Elite Hunter to hunt with, so I can draw more. That's just personal preference. Don't feel like you have to be like DeeS  and pull 170#...just playing, love ya DeeS! But being serious, whatever feels good to you and works, go with it. You can always work you way up by being careful and consistent, and resting when you should. I started out 2 years ago only pulling 32#. I had to train my muscles to work. Patience! And be content when you reach your "peak", at some point your body will tell you that's as much as you're gonna get, or so I've heard. 

Good luck!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have 37# on my beautiful martin mystic which i shoot with fingers and without a sight. it's close to 40 ATA, and i have it set at a 25"DL. it should max at about 40#.
mostly i shoot 3d in the barebow division, but i also shoot field (76 arrows) indoor (which is 30 arrows) and target (90 arrows). i don't hunt but have no problem with it. 
earlier this year i also starting shooting a 30# samick sage which is sold as a 62 inch hunting recurve. great fun shooting custom timbers with this one on the 3d ranges off the trad pegs. a 30 arrow indoor round might just about be my limit with this one. please be careful not to be injured by too much draw weight. using the right technique is important. not just strength.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

McCallie said:


> Wait- I have a little Bear compound, and I am pulling 40# (Lots of you ladies helped me before, thanks!), but can the bow itself make that big of a difference? I have always been rather strong, back in high school I benched my body weight. But when I bumped the bow to 45# I about died. So how much difference can a good bow make?


My wife has a Bear Apprentice and when I injured my shoulder I used it to build it up back slowly. At 50 pound's it's rougher to draw than my PSE Bow Madness XS at 60 pound's. To answer your question, yes different bow's can make a difference.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mod's could you please delete this post, I had a phone call at the time I hit the post button, didn't realize it posted untill I hit the button again. sorry..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> I've just been shooting alot the last year and have been able to get my poundage up. Plus the New Breed I am shooting is one of the smoothest drawing bows I've ever shot.


The bow makes all the difference doesnt it Dee? I love my New Breed... Right now I am pullin 47# but plan on crankin it on out to 50# in the 3D season.. I probly wont ever get higher then that cuz I dont want to retear my rotator cuff...


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been shooting for a long time. Back in the day I shot a lot of 3D and shot 6 days a week so I was shooting 65#s, but now I am older (a lot) and am down to 55#s. You should shoot what you are comfortable shooting, going up or down in pounds accordingly. My father-in-law is in his mid 70's and shoots 38#s, he shoots deer every year.


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

I found the same thing on my first Jewel 55lb. I had a mastectomy in May and I thought it was me. I was give another Jewel it's much much lower poundage. It's maxed at 42lb. I figured with my recent surgery that at leaste I'm still shooting. After reading your post and seeing that you felty the same with the jewel maybe I should give it a try again. I also shortened my DL 2.5 inches. My range of motion was affected. Then my form fell apart. I really enjoyed your post because I think you are correct. Muscsls do need time and patience is the key. Thanks for the post. All of this helped me out a lot.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

tsaxybabe said:


> How's this for giant game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool. I would love to go after an animal of that caliber:thumbup:


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

doegirl said:


> That is so cool. I would love to go after an animal of that caliber:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


X2 Maybe one day


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

MN Huntress said:


> Holy cow ladies!!! Feeling a bit wimpish lol!!!! Right now I am at 43 lbs but the husband is skittish about me turning up the poundage too much and has already said he isn't sure he would let me shoot over 50lbs. He is concerned that it would wreck my shoulder.


IMO because you dont need to. Your husband is correct. 50lbs will get the job done on anything in NA. Dont be a fool like me and destroy your shoulders, its just plain stupidity.:banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I currently pull 48#, need new limbs to go up. I have been tossing the idea of buying new limbs back and forth for six months. Just can't justify the real need.


----------



## cutsiebowhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

I am pullen about 40-45lbs on my Martin Cougar bow


----------



## FredandKaren (Aug 12, 2012)

50#'s for me. I am content there. Legally in NJ it just has to be 35#'s. I figure I am above that so satified. Even though I can pull more I don't want to hurt myself and at least I am comfortable! I do think it depends on what bow you have!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I hunt with a 56 # and feel confident that i can pull it back in any weather conditions. If you have speed and KE then 50lb is all you need for most game!! When buying a 60lb bow make sure you can pull it back before you buy it. it may not go all the way down to 50.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Depends on the bow. My Hoyt I'm comfortable at 45lbs. My new pse omen is maxed out @ 51lbs. I generally fall in the 45-50lb range.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cutsiebowhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

My Martin Cougar set at about 40 to 45 lbs practicing I love my bow looking to increase my poundage come Spring.


----------



## nik1 (Oct 24, 2011)

i was shooting 40lb for ages with my vicxen but i couldnt get any limbs that went 50-60 so i bought a new bow now i shoot a carbon element at 50lb, when i pull back the vicxen now , it feels like a kids bow lol


----------



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

i just started shooting in late april this year and i started out at 38lbs, after about 4months i jumped to 42lbs. my boyfriend is also skittish about taking my poundage up to much


----------



## Ribbons&Bows (Nov 29, 2012)

pyxies0208 said:


> i just started shooting in late april this year and i started out at 38lbs, after about 4months i jumped to 42lbs. my boyfriend is also skittish about taking my poundage up to much


Hi Pyxies0208...I'm also at 38 lbs. In regards to the increase your poundage during those 4 months, did you do anything in addition to shooting (certain exercises, for example)?


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> How's this for giant game?
> 
> I shoot 50lbs and that was plenty to knock this 2000lb eland down. My bow has 55lb limbs that I wouldn't mind working up to, but right now I just can't practice enough to warrant it. Right now with minimal practice I have no problems drawing 50lbs in cold weather.


AWESOME animal! Curious, what your arrow set up was?


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm currently shooting 45lbs on my Jewel, had the intentions of getting it to 50lbs before season, but I went through two arrow rests, so I was dedicating time to sighting in, and trying the rests out and didn't want to mess myself up by changing weights. I plan on going up to 50 this spring and summer, granted I don't have anymore equipment fails.


----------



## AKjoanne (Dec 6, 2009)

Minnie3

What arrows are you shooting for outdoors at longer distances? I have a Martin Shadowcat which only seems to like 500 spine arrows (or heavier) which is fine for indoors, but too heavy for longer distances at my 42-44 lb draw weight. I just purchased a Scepter 4 which has the shoot through strings. Since we're shooting indoors now, my heavy arrows are fine ( ACC 3-28--500 spine). I am hoping to find some lighter weight arrows that group good by the time spring rolls around. 

Also, does your Mystic have the regular or wide axels? My Scepter has the regular so I am needing to play with narrowor fletching on my Eclipse X7 aluminum arrows--my normal size fletching currently on them is too wide to not hit the narrow strings. I really like the Eclipse X7s for indoor (the ACCs have small fletchings and are pretty skinny arrows to begin with so I am shooting them okay through the narrow strings for now). Some other people recommended using 4--3" Flex Fletch vanes at 75 X 105 degrees. I think I am going to try the low profile 4" Flex Fletch vanes. Any thoughts or recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

A_Reel_Lady said:


> AWESOME animal! Curious, what your arrow set up was?


I used a 27" Gold Tip 3555 Ted Nugent arrow with a 125g Slick Trick. It weighed around 407g. The broadhead was lodged in the offside shoulder bone 

PS- I LOVE your bow! The teal looks great and I like the pink with it, too. You should get that new Axion stabilizer they are making in pink now, it would look awesome on your bow!


----------



## A_Reel_Lady (Feb 15, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> I used a 27" Gold Tip 3555 Ted Nugent arrow with a 125g Slick Trick. It weighed around 407g. The broadhead was lodged in the offside shoulder bone
> 
> PS- I LOVE your bow! The teal looks great and I like the pink with it, too. You should get that new Axion stabilizer they are making in pink now, it would look awesome on your bow!


So a decently heavy arrow. I've been shooting St Epics with 100gr 2 blade rage, and I'm not sure how I feel about that set up.

Thanks, I'm fixing to change stabilizers (bought that one with my passion) to get the rail, so I can attach a gopro to it, so I'll probably pink it out then.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

A_Reel_Lady said:


> So a decently heavy arrow. I've been shooting St Epics with 100gr 2 blade rage, and I'm not sure how I feel about that set up.
> 
> Thanks, I'm fixing to change stabilizers (bought that one with my passion) to get the rail, so I can attach a gopro to it, so I'll probably pink it out then.


Yep I prefer a decently heavy arrow. Seems to do better in wind and hit the animal harder. I know that my arrows are just as deep in the target as some of my friends that shoot 60lb bows, and some go even deeper. Especially if you are using a Rage, you may want a heavier arrow.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I shoot 50#. I bought the AssassinSD (Heartbreaker) with 60# limbs. Had it up to 54# last spring, was shooting well, but when I really started shooting alot, and was shooting every day, it really started to tear my shoulder up, to the point of where I felt it necessary to do something about it. Maybe I shouldh've gotten the 50# limbs, in retrospect -- but the 60# is shooting great at 50# - unless I am missing something and would be shooting 300's instead of 290s (which I highly doubt). 

The thing is, 50# seems adequate for me. I have gotten pass-thrus going thru massive amounts of shoulder/front leg and have yet to have a passthru on a deer despite hitting some bone in this situation. I feel like I am doing fine with speed too. At 3D's I shoot with guys, and my arrows are in plenty deep - I do just as well at distance despite my short DL. 

Curious though, what kind of speeds you NEW BREED ladies are getting out of your bows, at what DW#/DL" and how many grains arrow setup? 

I have heard some say, yes you can pull more poundage with softer cams, but you sacrifice the speed of the harder cams (the harder cams meaning you get more speed without pulling as many ##'s). 
Personally, I feel it is not the absolute poundage you are holding, but how the letoff dumps into the valley that ruins the shoulder. 
Since turning the #'s down a couple and then turning the letoff down to about 65% my shoulder is a LOT happier (despite holding more net weight at full draw).


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I shoot an elite hunter 25.5 draw and 40 lbs as of right now i love my bow just havent got to shoot that much cause my son but going to start shooting 3d in a couple of weeks cant wait


----------



## xokaity3ox (Feb 28, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> Holy cow ladies!!! Feeling a bit wimpish lol!!!! Right now I am at 43 lbs but the husband is skittish about me turning up the poundage too much and has already said he isn't sure he would let me shoot over 50lbs. He is concerned that it would wreck my shoulder.


I turned mine down to 45 pounds, && i'm also shooting the carbon element. Definitely a heavier/harder pull back with the poundage compared to the jewel!


----------



## bowgirl2466 (May 25, 2011)

DeeS said:


> I've just been shooting alot the last year and have been able to get my poundage up. Plus the New Breed I am shooting is one of the smoothest drawing bows I've ever shot.


You are right about that! I am shooting the Genetix on 48 lbs(was shooting my assasin sd on 44 lbs). It is night and day the smoothness of the pull! No hump! No hand shock! I could go on and on!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife shoots 38 lbs on a Browning Micro Adrenaline. She can shoot more but she has only been shooting for 2 years and chooses to focus on accuracy over poundage. I bought her a PSE Stiletto for Christmas and she asked for 50 lb limbs. So it looks like she is going to be stepping up on the draw wieght. She has Zebra on her short "to shoot" list , so she better be building her shoulders.


----------



## SouthernBelle05 (Jan 10, 2013)

i shoot my Bowtech Heartbreaker 48 lbs 28" DL


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

I pull 49 pounds currently with a 26 inch draw length. I have taken down 3 deer with that poundage and a little less. It works for me.  I am always working to try to pull more. My husband cranks it down by a half turn when I am not looking so that it is gradual. The bow in the picture was actually my old PSE Rouge the first bow I had that was purchased for me. I only pulled 43 lbs at the time I shot this doe. It was my first Deer with a compound bow.


----------



## elite-baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I shoot 40lbs as of now but my bow is a 40-50lb


----------



## MooseHuntress (Feb 18, 2013)

I shoot 40lbs right now, but hope to be shooting 45lbs by September.


----------



## countrygirlll13 (Sep 5, 2012)

50#. It feels like I'm pulling 15-20 with my heartbreaker.


----------

